# Solved: H264 dvr mobile



## maipiolo (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi guys!
Just installed a 4 ch system with all the same issues you mentioned, and thak God I could fix the activeX situation, but I can't see ot in the phone.
I changed the mobile port to 100 (the most common I use with other systems) and I try to use Meye or Asee but it keeps buffering and never open the viewing of the cams.
Any suggestion?.
Thanks in advance:up:


----------



## maipiolo (Oct 11, 2012)

Had to use the encode, and enable second stream.
DONE


----------

